# Homemade cat treats



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

I have two cats, Rocky (born 6/12/09) and Reginald (born 3/20/13). We want to make cat treats for them sometime.

Rocky has some digestive issues. After almost a year of once- weekly vomiting, profuse flatulence, off-and-on diarrhea, we took him to the vet several times. They examined him and took blood samples and stool samples. He tested negative for parasites, and they knew it wasn't a virus since it was going on for so long. They thought he had a bacterial infection and gave him an antibiotic (which had no effect). They finally decided to put him on a strict diet.

We buy his wet food from a regular store, but we need to give him a special prescription dry food that can only be found at the vet. Rocky's diet is free of all grains, corn, chicken, meat-by products, and all food and water must be served warm. He is a picky eater, too. So on top of not being able to eat about 90% of all typical over-the-counter cat foods, he will only eat seafood! He doesn't like beef or turkey and cannot eat chicken. 

He eats Hills ID dry food and Wiskas wet food. In case you were wondering.

So, my question is, does anyone know any cat treats we can make that Rocky can eat? If so, could you give me the recipe and cooking instructions? If not, can you provide me with any old cat treat recipe? (I'll just feed it to Reginald, he can and will eat anything. We just usually keep him on the same diet as Rocky to make it easier.) 

I may end up just making cat treats for Reginald only if I can't find anything that Rocky can eat, but I first want to see if anyone knows any homemade cat treat recipes that Rocky can eat.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Honestly I either buy ready made ones or give him homemade chicken jerky http://www.food.com/recipe/toms-oven-made-chicken-jerky-259048
Maybe you can make turkey jerky? Would that be ok

Just reread the "don't like" part, salmon jerky?


----------

